# Chas .E. Rose Info Please



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

Hi all

I thought it was time I showed my face again. Work is so demanding.

I was in my local house clearence shop the other day and saw...... well to be honest, I have no idea so I will describe it to the best of my ability.

It was a case clock that was smaller than a grandmother clock and thinner. On the dial was the name Chas .E. Rose Halifax. I have done a quick search and have seen Charles E Rose Halifax. Is this one of the same person? The size of the top part of the clock looked the size of a mantle clock. Total height was about 4ft.

Does anyone have any info or pointers on where to look for mre information. I am thinking of buying it as it was just Â£40 but looked as if it needs a bit of TLC

Thanks

Andy


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Congratulations on reaching *500* posts :yes:

I've seen these referred to as "Grand-Daughter" clocks, at that size (up to about four feet) but I have no idea whatsoever who Mr Rose might have been or whether his clocks are/were any good 

OTOH, at Â£40 it has to be quite nice, surely? - - it's getting these things in the door past Ole Eagle Eye (AKA as my lovely Mrs Mel) that's usually the problem msl:

And if it *CHIMES* - - there's no chance :bangin: ~ ~ she can hear a pin drop at 50 paces :yes:


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

mel said:


> Congratulations on reaching *500* posts :yes:
> 
> I've seen these referred to as "Grand-Daughter" clocks, at that size (up to about four feet) but I have no idea whatsoever who Mr Rose might have been or whether his clocks are/were any good
> 
> ...


Thanks Mel for the 500

I might just have a gamble and pay the Â£40. I might even have a haggle. I knew I should have got it when I saw it because I'm not off now until next Thursday and I just know it will have gone.


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

I am thinking that Charles(Chas) E Rose was perhaps the retailer of clocks and not the maker, but again, still no info on the man/business.


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

Well, a twist in the tale.

I went back to the shop today to have a closer inspection as my first visit was a fleeting one with just a picture of the dial as a reference to do some research. Guess what greeted me as I opened the back of the case? Somebody had taken out the workings and replaced it with a quartz AA battery movement. And to add insult to injury, they had raised the price from Â£40 to Â£75!!!!

So off I went to a secret Antiques wholesaler I know and bought a Smiths Enfield 8 day westminster chime mantel clock for Â£20. One or two things to sort out, but very happy. Pictures dont do it justice.


----------

